# My mare is showing strange heat signs towards stallion **anyone have this happen?



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

A very interesting case indeed. During my equine breeding class, I recall the instructor mentioning that sometimes a mare may display a false heat the next month or two post-breeding. There could be a likelihood that she did take during the earlier breeding. You are wise in having the vet out to perform a sonogram, just to be certain. Let us know what he/she discovers!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

The foal chewing is normal for a mare meeting a stallion. I've seen a couple (one was a very dominant mare in her herd!) do the foal chew while meeting the stallion and being bred. I wouldn't worry about the kicking out thing. There's a lot of excitement and hormones going on during breeding, and as long as it wasn't aimed at anyone, and it's a one time occurrence, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe it's because he never called after last time....:lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

^ Hahahaha. 

And that is strange behaviour. Wish I knew more about it to be of much use. When I was a kid, we had a mare come into false heat after being bred, but it was too late in the year to re-breed so we never did see what her behaviour would have been with the stallion. I think you're on the right track having a sonogram though. Good luck! Hopefully you will have another pair of legs running around next year!


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know the foal mouthing can be normal for some mares but she has never done this before. Her last heat cycle she acted like the normal textbook mare by talking to the stallion, lifting her tail, winking/peeing, and then turning and backing towards stallion. She's going to the vet tomorrow afternoon to have a sonogram. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

UPDATE:
Had my mare checked by the vet yesterday and she came back in foal! I guess that answers why she had the strange behavior. Expecting a late March 2014 foal


----------



## Mousie96 (Apr 29, 2012)

So do you know if it was the first set of breedings that was the one to go the trick? Going through the same thing with my mare. Stallion jumped a 6' fence just to be with her but hasn't done anything.<br />
<font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font>


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

It was the first breeding that she took on. The vet told me that sometimes the pregnancy hormones haven't quite gotten strong enough for the mare to not be a bit receptive to the stallion. The first day I bred her (after her first heat cycle that she took on) she acted completely normal except that after the breeding she kicked out when being led to wash off. I guess her body really wasn't ready for breeding so it was a bit uncomfortable for her. 2 days later when I checked her with the stallion is when she started showing those strange signs. Hormones may have been starting to build. Learning lesson to this is have your mare checked by sonogram at 18 days or so before breeding on the next heat cycle. Plus if there are twins one can be removed. The later the sonogram the harder to stop twin pregnancy. Many mares still cycle the next month or two.


----------

